# found a mini hub cap centre piece ?



## RCO (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm not exactly sure what this is , found it when exploring a wooded area beside an old field yesterday . think its some sort of hub cap centre piece , maybe fairly old 50's or 60's era ? really not sure , it is solid metal and still has most of the red paint on front .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 6, 2016)

Very similar to Mercedes-Benz.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 7, 2016)

looks like middle 60s Pontiac to me


----------



## RCO (Nov 7, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> looks like middle 60s Pontiac to me




I was leaning towards something from GM as well although not sure exactly which model or year


----------

